# 1st Miscarriage, when can we start trying again??



## bubble27

Hello everyone, i have had the worst week of my life.

i was 6weeks pregnant and we were so happy about it but from monday i started bleeding like a light period.
After tests and scans it was confirmed that my pregnancy has ended however they have asked me to take a pregnancy test in a few days to see if its negative but if its positive i will have to go back in for them to remove any remaining tissue which i am so scared about.

We really want to start trying again but when would be best to start without narrowing my chances of a successful pregnancy?

i dont feel tender or sore, how long are you supposed to leave off sex after a miscarriage?

Is it harder to get pregnant again after a miscarriage? We got pregnant the first month we tried so i think i will worry if it takes months and months.

Any advice would be greatly appriciated,

Thanks in advance xxxx


----------



## WannaB

You can start straight away if it was a natural mc and you feel ready, they only tell you to wait a cycle for dating purposes and thats all done by scans now. Its not any harder to get pregnant that before the mc, I get pregnant every second cycle, unfortunatley they all end in disaster, but none the less still manage to keep getting pregnant! Good luck to you hun!:hugs:


----------



## Dannib247

hey hun they say after m/c you are more fertile so if you are ready to start again go for it and massive hugs to you, im sorry for your loss its a horrible thing to go through xx


----------



## Beadette

I'm so very sorry for your loss flower! Be kind to yourself!

We started trying straight away after our MMC (I had to have to ERPC) well we had sex 2 days later but then I started to bleed again so left it a week then got back on the horse so to speak!

As wanna said, its only for dating purposes they tell you to wait - or if there are medical reasons why such as molar or ectopic pregnancies. xxxx


----------



## Decemberbride

I joined this forum today to ask exactly this questions. we had a confirmed miscarriage yesterday and have agreed to start trying again as soon as we can. The nurse at the EPU said to wait for my first AF visit which should be in 4-6 weeks. I got pregnant straight after coming off the pill in December, but have in the back of my head that it will take months and months and although I want to try again, I'm also a little unsure as I don't know how I'd feel going through the past 2 days again in the near future and will constantly be knicker watching and stressing about any future pregnancies. This miscarriage has taken the carefree side of TTC and pregnancy away as you never think it'll happen to you do you!?

I have said to H that we'll wait until Valentines to try sex again as we won't be seeing each other much this week after tomorrow and I don't feel up for it at the moment.


----------



## goddess25

Its really up to you and how your feeling. I had my 2nd mc 3 weeks ago today but i started trying right away, they advise you to wait one cycle just to make it easier for dating but apart from that there is no reason as long as you had a natural mc. You are supposed to be more fertile after a mc not sure why so i say go for it if you feel that you are ready. Good Luck!


----------



## ronshi

First let me say how sorry I am for your loss. I know how heartbreaking it is- one minute you're on cloud nine and next minute your dream is gone....

Hopefully when you go back to be examined you will have expelled the material yourself. In that case (which was my case on 2 occasions- mc at 5wks & 5w4d), you can normally start trying straight away. But if they have to do a D&C you might be advised to wait a couple of cycles before trying again. 
The third time I was 14wks gone and they had to do a D&C. They told me to wait for 3 periods before TTC. I live in Spain and for some reason they always insist upon such a long wait. Whereas in the US/UK I've heard lots of stories of women only waiting one month. 

On the up side, I've heard an embryo is more likely to implant following a mc/D&C, so the best of luck xxxx


----------



## momto3kiddies

Im sorry for your loss, I know the feeling all to well as I am actually waiting to miscarry now =(
I had a loss in Nov 09 got my period in december and came out pregnant in Jan and this pregnancy is going to be lost as well. I have heard wmen get pregnant after a miscarriage and go on to have a healthy baby the very next pregnancy and then their are cases like mine where I have 2 miscarriages in a row. I really do believe that when its in gods plans it will happen and the little one will stick. You have to ask yourself if god forbid you get pregnant right are you emotionally ready for whatever the outcome may be. Best of luck to you


----------



## Decemberbride

Hi Bubble, just wanted to say I'm not ignoring you but I don't think I have a big enough post count to allow me to send you a private message?


----------



## hb1

momto3kiddies said:


> Im sorry for your loss, I know the feeling all to well as I am actually waiting to miscarry now =(
> I had a loss in Nov 09 got my period in december and came out pregnant in Jan and this pregnancy is going to be lost as well. I have heard wmen get pregnant after a miscarriage and go on to have a healthy baby the very next pregnancy and then their are cases like mine where I have 2 miscarriages in a row. I really do believe that when its in gods plans it will happen and the little one will stick. You have to ask yourself if god forbid you get pregnant right are you emotionally ready for whatever the outcome may be. Best of luck to you

I think this puts it really well.

Sorry to every one for their losses :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hx


----------



## Decemberbride

momto3kiddies said:


> You have to ask yourself if god forbid you get pregnant right are you emotionally ready for whatever the outcome may be. Best of luck to you

The short answer is No, but I'm also not emotionally ready for what I'm feeling right now! And TTC again for us is the best thing for us right now - I think after getting our BFP the first month of trying, we have to keep trying. Someone said to me earlier, we spend half our life trying to not get pregnant and then when we're ready - no one tells you how emotional and hard actually getting pregnant and carrying a baby can be!


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Decemberbride,

I'm so sorry for your loss. I had a D & C in Jan beginning of this year, and we started trying after 3 weeks.

I hope you get your BFP soon. 

My advise if you want to try again and you feel your body is ok, then go for it, there is no medical evidence of why you can't try right away, if your body is ready to get pregnant then it will

xxx


----------



## danielleevans

Hi i know exactly what you are going through. i miscarried 4 weeks an 3 days ago, i was 5 weeks and it was the hardest thing i have ever gone through. My doc told me we could try straight away. we have been ever since so just waiting to see if i get my monthly or not. i know it can take upto 6 weeks but keeping my fingers crossed. all the best x x x


----------



## kanga

Hi Bubble, so sorry to hear of your loss, hope you are feeling well again soon. We had a mmc in December so I know how you must be feeling xx hugs xx

Well, we waited for AF before trying again. Reading the posts on here, ppl do get pregnant straight away. I hear youre extra fertile just after a MC, a bit like after having a baby.

I'd recommend just start trying again when youre ready. For me I waited for AF, then started again after that. I'm currently on 2ww so fxd.

Sending hugs to you xx:hugs:


----------



## 3yearsttc

My doctor recommended 3-6 months before next try. I didn't wait long enough and had a second miscarriage.


----------

